# urgent need dog sitter for little dog



## tiyi (Mar 10, 2010)

for professional reason, i have to go out cairo for a week and need urgently to find a dog sitter for my little dog.

She is a small one (4kg) ans she is used to live home in familly ...

she do need attention and affection of a person or couple during 1 week ; starting april 22 .... 
please it is urgent, and i don't want to be forced to leave her in a cage at the vet !!...she not gonna survived !!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Is this a paid job? 
Where are you? Egypt is a big country.
Is the dog house trained?
Has the dog got insurance?
Are the shots all up to date?
Will you provide food/biscuits.


Maiden.


----------



## tiyi (Mar 10, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this a paid job?
> Where are you? Egypt is a big country.
> ...



Hy Maiden,

I am just looking for someone who love animal and company to keep my dog for 8 days 

I do leave in Maadi Sarayt / Cairo

paid job : if really I find no other option ... or If a studen who need money ...to be negociated ..but to love animal is THE priority !!!

does the dog is trained ?? trained to what ?? my dog is just 4 kg, she just used to stay on my feed at the office with me or on the sofa at home ...she is well trained to ask affection ...
she is cleaned, ... yes, she is used to leave in hotel when we are traveling out egypte, and of course if you take her out at least 3X per day...

she just need lot of affection, to leave home with a peorson, a couple or a familly and get attention not to feel lonely ...

insurance ? no ,I did never hear that is was possible, anyway, no, she have no pedigree also , she doen't make competition, it's just my little dog !

shot : yes, she is probably much more update than me as she already have take the plane on international about 30 times to go and return from here to europe.

food ; of course, I will provde her favorite food not to let her get lost also with this !...


----------



## Maria_ginger (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi!!

I know of a good dog/cat shelter in Cairo who is run by a lovely french lady.
The animals are not kept in cages, they are free to roam as they like. I'm not sure how much she charges for dog sitting, but I can give you her number if you're interested.


----------



## tiyi (Mar 10, 2010)

Maria_ginger said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I know of a good dog/cat shelter in Cairo who is run by a lovely french lady.
> The animals are not kept in cages, they are free to roam as they like. I'm not sure how much she charges for dog sitting, but I can give you her number if you're interested.


please , send me this info ... I do need urgentelly !!!


----------



## Maria_ginger (Apr 10, 2010)

If you could please send me your email address so I can email you the lady's number? I'm not sure how to send a private message on this forum. Or if someone can please tell me how.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Maria_ginger said:


> If you could please send me your email address so I can email you the lady's number? I'm not sure how to send a private message on this forum. Or if someone can please tell me how.


you need to have made 5 posts before you can send a private message - so if you make a couple more posts on any subject then you can send one


----------



## Maria_ginger (Apr 10, 2010)

Tiyi check your profile, I sent you a private message with the lady's number.


----------



## renee (Aug 13, 2009)

*babysitter for your dog*

:clap2:


tiyi said:


> Hy Maiden,
> 
> I am just looking for someone who love animal and company to keep my dog for 8 days
> 
> ...


----------



## renee (Aug 13, 2009)

i would love to babysit your dog. im in Hadbet el-haram close to 6 oct. I am a american that married an egyptian and own a taxi business, but I am home alone most of the day and night with my dog 9 month old shephard girl, she is very friendly so i think they would get along. if your interest please let me know if i can share the love for your dog. im in a villa with a big yard and fenced in so they can not get out, i leave the door open all day and night for them to run free in the house and out side. she will be safe and loved by me.


----------



## tiyi (Mar 10, 2010)

thank you to all people who answer me and proposed their service to keep my dog ...
i did finally find a friend who knows already my dog and accept to keep her for the week ....

i keep in memory all your proposal in any case ...

thank you again for all dog friends ...
Tiyi and Cléo


----------



## ayosha11 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Urgent*

hello, i have read this forum and i am in need of a sudden urgent dog sitter, only for 9 hours, from 8am to 3pm, and i am willing to pay however. I live in Maadi, and I heard about that French lady who cares for dogs, if ANYONE can please send me her number urgently please. Thank you so much and sorry for the inconvicenience.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ayosha11 said:


> hello, i have read this forum and i am in need of a sudden urgent dog sitter, only for 9 hours, from 8am to 3pm, and i am willing to pay however. I live in Maadi, and I heard about that French lady who cares for dogs, if ANYONE can please send me her number urgently please. Thank you so much and sorry for the inconvicenience.



Hi 

Is that 9 hours every day?

maiden


----------

